# Trouble with Spot98.net



## debsdesign (Jun 15, 2007)

Has anyone else had trouble with Spot98.net ? I can't get my order and this really childish person there keeps sending the same email to me over and over & over..... Just wondering if I was dealing with a legit company? No email address and only a recorded answering telephone


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Yes, spot98 is a legit company. 

It's hard to say what's happening with your situation, because we don't know all the details of your order. 

They have contact information on their website though. That should allow you to get in touch with them.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

Pick up the phone and call them. That's the fastest way to resolve problems. And be sure to ask for the person in charge.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

badalou said:


> Pick up the phone and call them. That's the fastest way to resolve problems. And be sure to ask for the person in charge.


Deb did mention that she tried to call and got a recorded message:



> No email address and only a recorded answering telephone


Maybe you could contact her via PM and give her a better number to try for Spot98?


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

hi Deb88,

I work for spot98.net

I asked customer servive here "Antonia" and she tells me that there are no incoming emails relating to Order status enquieries from clients today.

Are the emails you are getting bounce backs from our automated Auto Reply email address that is NOT monitored nor service related ?

Try contacting the service dep. via our Help Center: Contact: Products/Services Info.

or for basic order trancking info go here: Order Tracking Begin

our tel# is on the home page: http://www.spot98.net 

Just curious, did you not receive an order confirmation like this after you paid for your order ?

-----

Thank you for your Order and Payment.
All Stock Item Orders ship out from Toronto Canada Warehouse within 24hrs during Business Days. Custom Made Orders may take longer to ship because they need to be made according to client Order Details and Custom Order contract agreements. 

With Wholesale Materials by the Roll (5 yard rolls), Orders may ship from the Canada or USA Warehouse or both, transit time may vary depending on order type ans destination.

Stock Item Orders that ship within 24hrs., any additional Changes to Your Order, Shipping Address Changes or Other Changes relating to your Order you are Required to Contact us NO later than 10:00 AM EST of the following business day VIA our 24/7 Help Center Only. 
Help Center URL = http://www.spot98.net/office/service.html
If you have paid for your order/purchase already and need to Submit Artwork, please Submit it here: http://www.poclick.com/GENERAL/submit-artwork.html

--- FREE T-SHIRT TRANSFER ---
Do you have a Website ? Get a FREE T-Shirt Transfer with your website Address. Just place a Link to Us on your site. 
Get the Link Code Here: http://www.spot98.net/htdocs/link_to_us.html
========================================
Please note that No further Email Order Confirmations/Shipping will be sent to you. 
DO NOT reply to this Email because this Mail Box is NOT Monitored.
========================================
Thanks again and have a great day. 
Spot98-net 
Customer Service 
POclick Accounts Management
Order Processing

-------------------------------------------------
CONFIDENTIALITY NOTE:
This email message is intended only for the person or entity to which it
is addressed and may contain information which is
privileged, confidential, copyright or otherwise protected from
disclosure. If you have received this email message in error, please
notify us immediately.



Contact Antonia at the service email address, im sure she can help you.


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

debsdesign said:


> I can't get my order and this really childish person there keeps sending the same email to me over and over & over


Hi again Deb88, Lucy here from spot98.net

Just to confirm, the EMAILS you are getting are NOT from a person, they are Auto Generated emails from a mail box that is NOT Monitored. So everytime you send an email to that NOT monitored email address you will always get a AUTO REPLY over and over. I hope this makes sense.


You have not contacted "Antonia" at the service email i provide above (also in your Order confirmation Email). But we have gone all out to find out how we can help you.

I found your order, you are debsdesign.us ...correct? yes, your order was shipped out according to your shipping instructions via EXPRESS Post.

[


debsdesign said:


> No email address and only a recorded answering telephone


We provide 24/7 help and email forms for various departments in the Help Center section of the site. For future reference, just login to the help center to get a reply within 24hrs or less.


As for the telephone calls you may have made, I talk to " Jamie ", the girl that handles all Tel enquireries and she tells me that there were no messages from you. Jamie phones everyone back when necessary. I assume you hang-up and did not leave a message.

btw, Jamie is a very nice person.


Please contact us (via the proper help/service lines) if you need more help.

Sorry for the trouble, we try our best but we are not perfect.

Kind regards


----------



## disgruntled (Jun 5, 2020)

In case anyone is thinking of using Spot98 graphics today, let me provide an updated review of this company. 

I placed an order with them on March 30th. I received an email almost right away letting me know my items would be delivered in 14 days maximum. When three weeks passed and I had still not received the package or details from the company I sent an email to customer service. Customer service was beyond childish even insisting that my email had been blocked/"unable to read" and providing me a screenshot of said "unable to read" content. The screenshot of my email clearly displayed that the email had been marked as spam and even provided an option to unmark it as spam. Additionally, it was still visible in the screenshot of what I had said to them. I let that moment be and decided to continue waiting. Five weeks went by without my package and I sent an additional email. Seven weeks went by without my package and I sent yet again another email, this time asking for a refund as I would no longer be at the residence the package was arriving to and the project I required the letters for had been completer. I was met with condescending remarks that forced me to reach out to PayPal to resolve this issue. It was only two weeks after reaching out to PayPal that the package was received, NINE weeks after it had been ordered. I was fortunate enough to have someone at the residence open the package and check it. Along with a heavy smoke smell on the iron-on letter, they had gotten the order wrong!!! Despite their cheap prices, this company is not worth the hassle of purchasing from. 

This company has displayed the worst customer service I have ever seen and subpar products. If you have read through this whole thing, thank you. 

Take away advice: save your time and energy and shop elsewhere.


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

i believe they are out of portugal, better to look local (unless you are in portugal)


----------



## Applejak (Jun 22, 2020)

disgruntled said:


> In case anyone is thinking of using Spot98 graphics today, let me provide an updated review of this company.
> 
> I placed an order with them on March 30th. I received an email almost right away letting me know my items would be delivered in 14 days maximum. When three weeks passed and I had still not received the package or details from the company I sent an email to customer service. Customer service was beyond childish even insisting that my email had been blocked/"unable to read" and providing me a screenshot of said "unable to read" content. The screenshot of my email clearly displayed that the email had been marked as spam and even provided an option to unmark it as spam. Additionally, it was still visible in the screenshot of what I had said to them. I let that moment be and decided to continue waiting. Five weeks went by without my package and I sent an additional email. Seven weeks went by without my package and I sent yet again another email, this time asking for a refund as I would no longer be at the residence the package was arriving to and the project I required the letters for had been completer. I was met with condescending remarks that forced me to reach out to PayPal to resolve this issue. It was only two weeks after reaching out to PayPal that the package was received, NINE weeks after it had been ordered. I was fortunate enough to have someone at the residence open the package and check it. Along with a heavy smoke smell on the iron-on letter, they had gotten the order wrong!!! Despite their cheap prices, this company is not worth the hassle of purchasing from.
> 
> ...


Yes, they are a Scam outfit. I never got my iron-on numbers from them over a year ago. They responded at the beginning but when my order was never shipped after a bunch of bogus shipping labels, I asked for a refund. They became totally unresponsive. This is not a company. I hope more people would realize this and stop doing business with them.


----------

